# What are you doing for National Medical Marijuana Week?



## MMJmedia (Feb 13, 2010)

[/CENTER]
For several years now, Americans for Safe Access --  the largest national organization focuses solely on medical cannabis -- has adopted the week surrounding Feb. 15 as National Medical Marijuana Week.  2/15 has become a symbolic day because Californians were the first to adopt Compassionate-Use laws after voters passed proposition 215. 

This year, NMMW starts today-- Saturday February 13, 2010-- and just until Sunday 2/21.  So technically, it's a week and a day.  (sorta like a baker's dozen). 

National Medical Marijuana Week is an opportunity for patients/supporters across the country to educate the public about medical cannabis and their needs as patients. 

So, I'm wondering what everyone else is doing in celebration of National Medical Marijuana Week.  Please share.  It's so important that we have these conversations, especially this week.  

Medical Marijuana Media will be announcing FREE Cannabis on Monday, February 15, 2010, as part of National Medical Marijuana Week.  Please stay tuned for more details (this is totally legal...so don't trip).​


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2010)

The Medical train is leaving the station........


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 16, 2010)

yup im on the recreational weed for everyone train


----------



## dragracer (Feb 17, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## FUM (Feb 18, 2010)

We have "SOUTH COAST COMPASSION COALIATION" in Coos Bay,Oregon. We work with the public alot. One thing,we have a pill buy back where folks who turn in their perception pill to the PD and show proof, they receive meds. This is to keep the prescription drugs away from the kids and off the streets. We also help the food banks, gave the homeless food and a warm place the sleep during the freezing months. There aer flea markets and music concerts.
"SOUTH COAST COMPASSION COALITION" is the BOMB and cares for alot of folks in and around our county. Green Blessings and peace out.


----------

